

Show HN – Educator News: HN for the education profession - japhyr

www.educatornews.net<p>I have learned a great deal from HN over the past few years, in large part due to the focus on meaningful conversation. I am a teacher in my day job, and I have always wanted this kind of conversation in online education forums. Last year someone attempted to build an HN for education; it was well received, but the project disappeared when the people behind the project couldn&#x27;t iterate on what they had built initially. I have been looking for a focused project to take on, and finally decided to build this myself.<p>Educator News is a fully open project. The code is my ugly MVP code, but if you&#x27;d like to take a look I&#x27;ll include a link to the github repo.<p>Thank you all for sustaining such a meaningful conversation over the years. I know HN isn&#x27;t perfect, but I continue to  learn something new and significant every day from my participation here.<p>Eric
======
japhyr
Link: [http://www.educatornews.net](http://www.educatornews.net)

Github repo:
[https://github.com/ehmatthes/educator_news](https://github.com/ehmatthes/educator_news)

